# No picture when connecting DVI-HDMI cable from my pc to my lcd tv.. why?



## winterwonderland (Dec 17, 2014)

i am trying to connect a dvi-hdmi cable from one of my dvi-ports on my gfx card (yes old pc...) to my lcd tv, but i get no picture... because of the distance, i have to use a hdmi-extender/adapter (see this photo: http://bildr.no/view/dWJwVUp0 - it says hdmi out and hdmi in on the sides) - and when i connect the dvi-hdmi cable from my pc to lcd-tv, i do hear a sound in my pc and it detects the display, but no image is shown on the tv...

since i've got 2 dvi-ports on my pc, i have a dvi-cable connected from my pc to a monitor as well. i have also tried switching the ports on the hdmi-adapter/extender, but no luck there either...

i have tried to restart the pc with both cables connected to their ports, but no luck.

any ideas?!


----------



## Jetster (Dec 17, 2014)

do you get a picture on ether monitor? or without the adapter?


----------



## winterwonderland (Dec 17, 2014)

i do get a picture on my monitor with either dvi-port on my gfx card as well as with either of the cables. just not on the lcd tv...

i cannot stretch the cable from my pc to the lcd-tv, sadly. so the adapter is the only way for me to reach my lcd-tv... :/ but i guess i gotta fix that. somehow. what else you suggest me to do?


----------



## Jetster (Dec 17, 2014)

Adapters suck. How longs is the cable


----------



## winterwonderland (Dec 17, 2014)

2m.... but yeah, i will give a go to fix it somehow... and then try first without adapter to see how it works out...


----------



## winterwonderland (Dec 18, 2014)

ok.. so the cable is working fine, but it is just the adapter failing.. i tried to connect the cable directly from my pc to my tv and it worked like a charm...


----------



## RCoon (Dec 18, 2014)

The adapter is not HDCP compliant, I'm assuming. You need HDCP compliant adapters for televisions and DVD players etc.


----------



## flmatter (Dec 18, 2014)

sorry not trying to stir the pot here but you are switching your tv to the correct input settings. what is the make and model of your tv and your system specs on your computer?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 18, 2014)

RCoon said:


> The adapter is not HDCP compliant, I'm assuming. You need HDCP compliant adapters for televisions and DVD players etc.


The adapter claims to be HDCP compliant, but that doesn't mean the HDCP handhshake isn't failing due to other reasons.

I'd just pick up a single long Redmere HDMI cable and run it directly from the PC to the TV.  If you only have DVI ports, use a DVI to HDMI adapter.


----------

